# New Zip Around Kindle Case At Levenger



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Levenger has a new zip around case...it's marketed for paperbacks but it looks like it would fit a Kindle nicely:

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=Category=12|Level=2|pageid=6877


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like a good traveling cover as well.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

The book bunges they sell might also be an attractive work around for people who want something to ensure the kindle cover stays closed in a briefcase, etc if you have a cover that doesn't have a closure.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I just love Levenger..thank God I don't live near a store..I'd be in serious trouble..LOL!


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw that in their catalog that just came in the mail and thought the same thing. We just bought my DD a levenger leather bag as a gift for her masters graduation...it's beautiful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice find, NYC!  Levenger has such great stuff.  Do a search on the Internet and you can find coupon codes, too!

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do a search on the Internet and you can find coupon codes, too!
> 
> Betsy


I was just about to say that same thing.

You beat me to it Betsy!


----------

